# Kinaxis



## smc_99 (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys, so I've been trying to find some long term holding stocks in the tech sector. I currently own OTEX, which is my only Canadian tech stock. I've been checking out some of the others, I find Kinaxis the most promising because of the absence of debt and its current valuation. It's involved in providing supply chain software. Any opinions on this stock or more generally on tech stocks in Canada? I saw that Kinaxis was a holding in one of the other posters low dividend concept portfolios.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Kinaxis (KXS) $64.33*


earnings report tomorrow Nov 1
on my 'high risk' list - I don't own it
would consider a small position if it gets whacked on earnings
> 3-year time frame should be considered for holding this
seasonality looks good for Dec and Jan
near support now - it needs to hold











http://www.4-traders.com/KINAXIS-INC-16665657/?type_recherche=rapide&mots=kxs


----------



## smc_99 (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the analysis. Much appreciated, yeah I've been tracking since its last earnings which was less than stellar will be interesting to see how this upcoming report goes. Tech is always such a volatile sector...probably an indication to stick with indexing or dividends, because even with some thought and analysis it seems hard to pick.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice jump today on KXS, up over 10%. But this is a very volatile stock. I hold KXS within my lowdiv portfolio,
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/105601-Lowdiv-TSX-portfolio-tracking/page3


----------



## smc_99 (May 17, 2017)

Yea I think I first took a look at it after seeing your lowdiv portfolio. I agree very volatile stock! I'm a tad disappointed I didn't buy in yesterday but I'm sure there will be another buying opportunity soon


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Very sharp drop in KXS, down 22% in just the last two days from $88 down to $68 and change. I disposed of KXS back at the end of 2017 at $76.70.

For those who see my posts about these volatile stocks, in case you get the impression that I hold these for a long time: keep in mind that I regularly review the positions every 6 months.


----------

